# purina puppy chow?



## Bloodusmc

What you guys think about this brand "purina puppy chow"

My puppy is a 3 month old german shepherd pitbull mix. 

Ingredients
Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, pearled barley, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), beet pulp, animal digest, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, DL-Methionine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin supplements (A, E, B-12, D-3), manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, biotin, garlic oil, pyridoxine


----------



## BlackPuppy

I don't like the idea of feeding a growing puppy all the corn and soybean meal and barley. That's a lot of grain. Also, when you see "by-product", that's not a good thing. 

For a little more money you can buy a better food. For a lot more money, you can buy a very good food. Go to a pet store and start looking at lables. Avoid anything with corn, and look for foods that list a meat meal first. (Meal is okay.) If you have questions, come back and ask.


----------



## Taylor

If you have a costco near you go and buy a bag of the Kirkland Adult Dogfood. If you have a Tractor Supply near you, go buy the 4health brand dogfood. THey are inexpensive and will give you much better results. They are good foods that are very affordable.


----------



## Samba

Here is a review of the Purina product.

Dog Food Reviews - Purina Puppy Chow - Powered by ReviewPost

I don't know of anyone who would recommend this food. Also, when purchasing a puppy food, I would buy a large breed puppy formula. There are many, many better choices for your little pup!


----------



## GSD Fan

I recommend Blue Buffalo, especially if you cannot afford the super high great dog food like Orijen and Wellness. Blue Buffalo is easier to find and isn't as high. It's also a good dog food, 4 star dog food according to Dog Food Analysis.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I agree with BlackPuppy though to be a little more clear, you want a NAMED meat meal. Not "meat meal" or "meat and bone meal". Both are poor ingredients. Look for things like "turkey meal", "chicken meal", "duck meal", ect preferably as the first couple of ingredients.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

If they're looking for something roughly in the Purina price range, Blue Buffalo is going to be too expensive. 4Health, Kirkland Signature, Chicken Soup for the Dog, things like that would be a much better fit price wise. Though if they're willing to put out the money, there are plenty of other really good brands to recommend.

And I know some people will disagree with me but in a money pinch I'd personally be willing to feed Petsmars brand, Authority. Some of their formulas aren't too bad especially considering you can buy 30lb bags for only $34!

Authority Puppy Lamb Formula
Lamb, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Wheat, Wheat Germ Meal, Oat Groats, Rice Bran, Dried Egg Product, Beef Tallow (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Fish Meal, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine. Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement).

Could always supplement with some cheap cuts of meats and eggs to give your dog a higher meat intake too and balance out the grain levels a little better.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

We use Solid Gold or Avoderm. They are a little more, but you will find that the puppy will eat a lot less. You will need to switch slowly to the new food, no matter what you choose. I look at this way - the money you spend now for food will offset the money you don't spend later on vet bills.


----------



## clearcreekranch

Authority from Petsmart is a good food as is Exclusive from Sam's Club for the price range. I have also fed Exceed from the feed store and is in the same price range. If you are going to go with Purina, you need to look at some of their higher end stuff, not grocery store level. These are adequate foods for someone on a budget.


----------



## Pattycakes

I fed Authority to my last GSD and she did really well on it as a puppy and as an adult. Only later in life did I change her food to Nature's Recipe.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I feed my kids Diamond NATURALS. Its with tax 30.50$ for 40 pounds from tractor supply. Its a 3* on one review site and a 4* on another. Its not the best but its a lot better than anything walmart or something like that has. You want to lisen to the good folks on hear they helepd me so much when I swiched from what I thought was a great food. Kibbles and Bits. How wrong I was. They eat less, poo less, coats are better and the 3 over weight dogs are looking much much better. I'm sure you will find a great food that meets your needs and won't break the bank eather.


----------



## Emoore

4Health from Tractor Supply and Kirkland Signature from CostCo are FAR better foods than Authority and are in the same price range.


----------



## KZoppa

we JUST got away from purina puppy chow. Shasta kept getting sick on it. I would avoid it all together. stay away from purina brands if you can. We're feeding the 4Health from tractor supply and she's not been sick anymore. unfortunately they dont have a large breed puppy food in the 4health but they have the large breed dog chow in 4health. you dont necessarily have to feed puppy chow if you dont want to. purina has been having some issues with their formula and their customer service is a waste of call time. if you can spend a little more, you can get a better quality food and not have to feed as much if they're getting what they need from it.


----------



## allexblake

Ginger was on puppy chow when we got her at 8 wks. Upon reading this forum and joining we immediatly transitioned her to Wellness. We did alot of research and found out anything Purina, kibbles and bits, Iams and generally anything on the same isle at the big pet stores are not good for you dog. (Generally the food isles toward the front of the store are the worst foods). Btw, Wellness is no more expensive than BB which has had recalls and I have read online that many dogs have gotten sick from BB.


----------



## novarobin

You have gotten some good answers about the food itself so far. 
I just wanted to add this -
If you do switch, do a gradual switch. I do 1/4 new food, 3/4 old for 3-4 days, 1/2 and 1/2 for 3-4 days, 3/4 new, 1/4 old for 3-4 days, then all new and have been successful. 
Doing a quick switch of foods can sometimes cause some nasty stomach issues, aka diarrhea.


----------



## LaRen616

My GSD Sinister was on Purina when I got him from his breeders  I changed it and put him on Solid Gold Wolf Cub. 

I recommend Solid Gold Wolf Cub (until your dog turns a year old) and Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food


----------



## crboggs

We have Dexter on the Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. Its primarily chicken and rice although it does have some meal in it.

His poops are fine and he's doing great at 4 months old. He's a little skinny but I'm ok with that at his age. The weight can come later once his joints and good and ready for it.

After reading some of these threads I'll probably investigate some other foods. But we've been happy with the Purina Pro Plan line for our labs and now Dex.


----------



## Myamom

Here are some good websites to help you do your research:

DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog, pet food.


----------



## FG167

crboggs said:


> We have Dexter on the Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. Its primarily chicken and rice although it does have some meal in it.
> 
> His poops are fine and he's doing great at 4 months old. He's a little skinny but I'm ok with that at his age. The weight can come later once his joints and good and ready for it.
> 
> After reading some of these threads I'll probably investigate some other foods. But we've been happy with the Purina Pro Plan line for our labs and now Dex.


I know quite a few reputable lab breeders that feed Purina Pro Plan Selects and say that their particular lines do best on that food. 

I feed higher end, better quality food (I rotate, right now we're doing Nature's Variety Prairie, just switched from Holistic Selects, Innova before that etc) but I also believe that some dogs do better on what might be considered lower end. Feed what works.


----------



## Jax's Mom

FG167 said:


> I know quite a few reputable lab breeders that feed Purina Pro Plan Selects and say that their particular lines do best on that food.


I'm not sure about the States but many breeders in Canada are sponsored by Purina and get the food relatively inexpensively. Can't blame them for liking it 
I've fed the Kirkland foods from Costco for years and have no complaints. I've tried some of the super expensive kibbles and have seen no noticeable difference in the dogs. It seems to be the best quality/price balance. 
I must say I'm pretty impressed with everyone's constructive responses... Quite a bit different from what I was expecting when I saw the thread title


----------



## DeeMcB

Has anyone thought about mixing a lower quality with a higher quality? I'm about to visit my sister who has an 8 mo pup and is on an EXTREMELY low budget. I'd like to introduce her to some better feeding options that she might be able to afford including raw (which I find to be pretty affordable). One thought I had was to suggest she buy a higher quality bag every other time and mix it with the Ol Roy to improve the quality. 

Thoughts?


----------



## gsdraven

DeeMcB said:


> Has anyone thought about mixing a lower quality with a higher quality? I'm about to visit my sister who has an 8 mo pup and is on an EXTREMELY low budget. I'd like to introduce her to some better feeding options that she might be able to afford including raw (which I find to be pretty affordable). One thought I had was to suggest she buy a higher quality bag every other time and mix it with the Ol Roy to improve the quality.
> 
> Thoughts?


It's not something I would do. I don't think that you are going to improve the quality all that much to make it worth it. I'd rather settle on a middle of the road food that fits into the budget. 

There isn't anything is Ol Roy that I would want to put into my dog and it certainly isn't going to balance out by adding Orijen to it.


----------



## Lesley1905

I agree...it's like adding steamed brocolli with no butter to a Big Mac!


----------



## Denali Girl

Lesley1905 said:


> I agree...it's like adding steamed brocolli with no butter to a Big Mac!


 
WHAT?!!!! Oh now steamed brocolli is no good either?


----------



## Smoktya

I have heard nothing but good things about Petsmart's Authority Dog food. My GSD is 5 months old and just loves the food. When i compare the ingredients, it beats most of the high-end brands.


----------



## KonaK9

Question,
I got my GSD about three weeks ago and have been feeding her puppy chow since day one :help: because i was as clueless as any other first time pet owner when picking out food. I did a lot of research on the dog before picking her up but not much on the food and now I feel like an idiot.

Anyway I opened a new bag of puppy chow yesterday morning and have a really tight budget right now for the holidays and gifts, etc. but after reading all these posts and doing research of my own I want to toss the bag immediately! (She also hasnt been eating the past two meal times) Should I go purchase a new bag today and throw that stuff out or just finish up the bag then switch her?

I have also been giving her 2.5 cups two times a day and I have been reading around here that most people feed about 3 cups ALL day....Am I feeding her too much? She still looks really skinny to me! (she only eats until she's full as well...sometimes its all of it and sometimes there's some left in the bowl, depending on the exercise she did that day)

Anyway, any help is greatly appreciated because as most pet owners, I only want the best for her. (I would go raw but all the research I have done sounds like that whole theory is inconclusive...everyone has their own opinion on whats best)


----------



## Konotashi

How old is your GSD? Since it's a lower quality food, she's not digesting as much of it, therefore she will eat more of it. But I don't know how old she is. 

I would at least keep some of her current food and get another bag of better food, (maybe Kirkland - better food, same price tag), and mix them together and gradually do a transition over so you don't upset her digestive system by doing a quick switch.


----------



## KonaK9

She's 8 months old, I understand the idea of transitioning but I dont think she truly ever liked it to begin with....I'm not really sure why i didnt switch when it came time for a new bag but now I definitely regret it.

Ill probably go out to tractor and supply on my way home and get some 4health like a lot of people recommend.


----------



## Konotashi

Then she's probably eating more because she's not digesting more of the food, as she would with a better brand. I would still mix the kibbles together. She might just eat around the Purina completely, but if she doesn't then it might not upset her tummy.


----------



## KonaK9

Sounds good! Thank you for the advice, and I will consider this one a lesson learned! Ive only had her three weeks and this site has already taught me so much.


----------



## roxy84

Smoktya said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about Petsmart's Authority Dog food. My GSD is 5 months old and just loves the food. When i compare the ingredients, it beats most of the high-end brands.


 
authority uses corn gluten meal to boost the protein level. its hard to say it beats most high end brands, as none of them use corn gluten meal.

yes, it is better than grocery store foods.


----------



## crboggs

Moving Dexter from Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy.

Our vet commented on Dex's lack of weight gain and I told her we were already looking to switch to Blue Buffalo which she said was a VERY good food option and may be more digestible.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons


----------

